# 10% off Lloyd Premium Floor Mats for ANY car @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

For one week only, we are offering 10% off Lloyd custom fit premium carpeted floor mats for your car. Many logo styles and colors are available, along with custom binding (borders) and more. These are available for ANY make and model vehicle, not just the car you visit this forum for! The discount is in effect for all vehicles when purchased from PFYC.com. To get your discount, you must enter the following coupon in the "Coupon code" entry box during checkout exactly as shown below:

LLOYD10

Please make sure to enter it exactly as shown above. You'll see the discount in your cart as a deduction - if you do not, stop and contact us for help.

Please click below to go to the ordering page.

----------------

*Lloyd Premium Floor Mats - 04-06 GTO*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

